# scale loss?



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

hey, my black shark today had a noticable spot of less scales, like a bare spot.... at first, i thought it was ich, since it was white, but its not really white, its just not black scales.... any ideas what could be causing this? no other fish in the tank is affected.... ill get the number (ph and stuff) for my tank in a bit, im doin a lot of studying, and just noticed this, and want to make sure its nothing huge..... thanks in advance


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

What other fish in the tank? black sharks are pretty territorial and could get in a fight, im not sure if any of the sharks have scales, but it may have rubbed against something sharp. i dont think it's that big of a deal since most of the pics ive seen of them they have bare spots.


----------



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

im thinking that that might have been what it was.... i saw my white finned one chasing the black shark around..... so i transferred my white finned one to another tank.... i also noticed i couldnt find my flounder, so i took out the decor, and guess what? under one of the fake plants was a dead flounder, his tail was gone, and he was missing a lot of scales.... i know now that that white finned shark was eating my other fish, so hes not going to get to go back into the 10 gal at all. i am mad now, and i cant find my eel either, i thought maybe he jumped out, but i had things covering every open spot on the tank so he couldnt jump out.... but with no decor, i cant spot him, i think hes either in the gravel and i cant find him, or he managed to get by my blockings, and hes dead somewhere..... but i couldnt find him looking on the floor either.... man, this sucks


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

oh, i remember your pics from another thread now, fromt he pics the black shark is fine, but as i said in that post the betta wont get along with the black shark, because the shark is territorial and gets big while the betta is dumb, wont back off from a fight, and has large fins perfect for being torn up. what do you mean by white tip shark? a columbian catfish? or does it resemble the black shark like a bala? the peacock shoulda been able to hide or burrow under an ornament. sorry to hear about your flounder i read about how much you liked it.


----------



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

the betta was not in the same tank, so i had no worries about it. the white finned shark was what they told me it was called, ill post a pic here in a minute to let you knwo what im talking about, but i think that is what it is called. i thought my peacock would be hiding, but i have no ornaments in there, so im kidna wondering if hes under gravel, or dead, im just waiting to find out now, i guess


----------



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

ok, heres the pics of the "white finned black shark" not sure if the fishstore was wrong or not.... here they are
thats him in the other tank now, he will not be rejoining the 10 gallon, after killing my flounder, and hurting my other shark


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, not a bala or a columbian (white tip) catfish, but i know rainbow shaks and red tailed sharks are similar in termperment, rainbows, red tails, and black sharks should be kept solitarily. not with eachother or their own kind, ive never seen one of those, but it looks cool. It is probably just like the others, and resembles a rainbow and a red tail shark, and should be treated the same. ive kept my rainbow with a tire track eel since the eels was really small, the shark didnt bother him too much, and now the eel is 8 times as large. i could be wrong on the silver tip shark being similar to rainbows in termperment.


----------



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

i would think it sounds like it! he was pretty dang evil, attacking the other black shark, and the flounder as well..... and, now, ive kidna decided my eel is dead, out of the tank, but i have NO idea where he is! ive searched the floor, all around the tank, and cannot find an eel, so i dunno whats up with that, but, oh well, he might show up eventually.... i hope


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

If you have any ornaments, like int the picture, check in them, and under them. i had my tt eel in a 20 gallon when it was small and i had a large perfectly square rock on the gravel, and he burrowed under it. spiny eels are also nocturnal. throw in some food, turn out the lights and watch. they also have good eye sight i think, because mine could see me enter the room and it'd hide.


----------



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

well, mine would do that normally, but i took everything out to catch the shark so i could move him to another tank, and i didnt see my eel at all, if he was in there, he was buried under just gravel.... .BUT, i have seen him do this before, but he leaves the tip of his nose sticking out so he can see whats up from under the gravel..... i couldnt even spot that, and when i put all my ornaments back in, i had to move a lot of the gravel (not quite the entire bottom, but a lot of it) and he didnt show, so im just kinda deciding hes gone, and i just am having bad luck on finding him on the ground (its next to my bed, so he might be under it, but i couldnt find him) bah


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Wat Tank decor do you have


----------



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

two fake plants, some rock sculpture things, and a little waterfall mountain thing.... they're in most of my other pics in diff threads...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What size tank is it?


----------



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

10 gallon


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

How many fish do you have in there and what kind?


----------



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

heh, now, i have a borneo sucker, a frog, and my black shark (and the eel if hes buried or something, but im like 99% sure hes dead)....


----------

